# print im windows terminal ausgeben



## Joosy (20. Apr 2019)

Hallo Community,
ich muss nach langer Zeit eine Lösung unter Java schreiben und versuche das im NetBeans zu schreiben. Soweit ist alles easy. Ich möchte jedoch die Ausgabe mit System.out… nicht im NetBeans Output-Windows haben, sondern mit run über das Windows-Terminal ausgeben. Früher konnte man dies mit external terminal einstellen. In der neuen Version finde ich diese Einstellung nicht mehr. Kann jemand helfen?
Danke!


----------



## M.L. (21. Apr 2019)

Da scheint es auch unter NB 8.2 i.V. mit Java-Programmen keine andere Umgehung als hier beschrieben zu geben: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26324325/how-can-i-get-my-netbeans-output-on-a-terminal-window


----------



## Joosy (21. Apr 2019)

Ich habe die Version 11.0. und darin finde ich bis jetzt noch keine Möglichkeit?


----------



## mrBrown (30. Apr 2019)

Starte das Programm doch einfach über ein "normales" Terminal?


----------

